# Are pineapple plants safe



## Birdbudgie (Dec 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if a pineapple plant like this is toxic for budgies? I can’t really find anything about it online other than pineapples being safe for them…but I want to know about the plant in specific


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

I don't know the answer, but I will say be careful with the plant, the leaves can be very spiny and/or sharp along the edges depending on variety; i.e. they may be a physical risk to the little bird. Indoors, treat them like a bromeliad, they will stay smallish and grow very slow. Source: one of my hobbies includes trying to grow pineapple plants.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would not take the chance. When in doubt, you should always err on the side of caution when it comes to caring for your budgies.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, whether or not they are toxic to budgies, they are still dangerous because of the sharp spikes. I would steer clear


----------



## Birdbudgie (Dec 24, 2021)

Thanks for your replies guys


----------

